# APR 2.7T ECU+R1 Diverter Valves Special !! $75 Off



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Purchase a 2.7T APR ECU software upgrade(chip) during the month of September and get $75 off a pair APR Motorsports R1 Diverter Valves !!!
Highlights of the APR R1 Diverter Valve Include:
* Diaphragm-Based Valve
o High-Temperature, Nomex-Reinforced Material for Extreme Durability
o Zero-Friction
o No Sticky O-Rings to Maintain and Grease
o No Pistons to get Stuck
o Consistent Performance Year Round
* Flow-Optimized, Investment-Cast Main Housing
* Stainless Steel Vacuum Fitting
* Zero-Maintenance Design
* Built with Finest Materials and Surface Treatments
* Fully Machined and Assembled at APR Headquarters in the United States for Optimal Quality Control


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1254948664498)*

bump


----------

